# Otter Stereotypes



## Akitagami (Sep 6, 2010)

What stereotypes are associated with otter characters in the fandom? I was just curious, seeing as there are comparitively few compared to the number of wolves, foxes, and big cats out there.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 6, 2010)

"Otters: Either gay, Surfer Dudes,  or both. The former is probably due to overlap with the GLBT community,  in which "otter" is slang for a scrawny gay man with facial hair." - From TV Tropes


----------



## Rowedahelicon (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf - Gay , majestic
Fox - average , cunning, sly
Bear - Gay , fat (fetish)
Crux - Insane

I'm sure there is more,
I'd like to think fursonas are somewhat connected to our traits.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

They're like the Freemasons of the fandom.  They secretly control everything.

Just look at how many of the mods are otters. :V


----------



## Rowedahelicon (Sep 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> They're like the Freemasons of the fandom.  They secretly control everything.
> 
> Just look at how many of the mods are otters. :V



Great, you've opened a conspiracy. Congrada-fucking-lations.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 7, 2010)

Furry God is an otter
Pope of Furry is Bobskunk


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Otters: they like feesh.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 7, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> "Otters: Either gay, Surfer Dudes,  or both. The former is probably due to overlap with the GLBT community,  in which "otter" is slang for a scrawny gay man with facial hair." - From TV Tropes


 
This. Like a bear, only smaller in size (no not penis).


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 7, 2010)

Unfortunately Blotch's fantabulous work 'Dogs Days of Summer' has solidified otters in my head as being extremely camp, gay icons who wear very little. 

Well thanks, Tess, for helping eradicate the gay stereotype.


----------



## Icky (Sep 7, 2010)

Other than them being utterly disgustingly cute, I don't think there are many.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2010)

Small gay guy, surfer, watersports fetish are the ones I know for Otter in furry fandom.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think there are enough otter furries for there to be a stereotype.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Otter furries make cool mods.


----------



## Barak (Sep 7, 2010)

Rowedahelicon said:


> Wolf - Gay , majestic
> Fox - average , cunning, sly
> Bear - Gay , fat (fetish)
> Crux - Insane
> ...



Go die in hell :V

That make no sence....


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2010)

Every stereotype for every species apears to be "Gay".


----------



## Summercat (Sep 7, 2010)

>:I
*>:I*
*>:I*

WHAHHHHHAAAAATTTTT?????!!!!???!!!

There's no otter moderator conspiracy. 

Well, there is, sorta. We're sneaking money for sushi and schnapps, then ottering about innocently when Dragoneer goes to do the accounts.

Which is okay, we catch feesh for our jacuzzi parties and look adorable.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

Stupid otters need to be hunted down and exterminated. Nothing good has ever come from them :\/


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Rowedahelicon said:


> Wolf - Gay , majestic
> Fox - average , cunning, sly


I believe you've got em mixed up LOLOL.
& I see you labeled yourself "insane" then. Insanity isn't cool or fun or XDXD CRAZZY. I know someone who went insane, lit his house, my uncle's barn and garage on fire [burned the side of his house but didn't burn the house down luckily] then lit piles of sticks on fire and went out and laid on a couch cushion in the field until the cops came and got him.

It isn't CRAZZY N KEWL XDXD when it ruins lives.


----------



## Barak (Sep 7, 2010)

U mad ?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Barak said:


> U mad ?


 
u dragging up a three year old meme in hopes you'll look cool?

Oui. You are.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf: Filthy, usually fat but may be scrawny, internet tough guy, total pussy IRL, jailhouse gay, HIV positive.

Fox: Filthy, usually scrawny but may be fat, unbearably obnoxious internet gutterslut, hideous and unlovable IRL, HIV positive.

Bears: Filthy, circus fat, likely to the extent of being totally immobile, looking for an insecure faggot to bring them oreos, HIV positive.

Horses: Tiny penis.

Cats: Desperately want to be cute, almost never are.

Hyenas: The tits are a lie, there is always a peen.

Weasels: Gross.

Dragons: Pompous spergy manchildren, retarded both socially and mentally, fat as fuck, unemployed, living with parents, no concept of personal hygiene, virgin, absolutely no exceptions.

Horses: Seriously, ridiculously tiny penis.

Birds: Awesome.

Snakes: Also awesome.

Skunks: Usually have some kind of vile fart fetish or some shit, fucking avoid.

Otters: For the most part a horrible combination of the most unbearable traits of cats and foxes, "except for the otter mods and Nylak who are great and smart and also adorable :V ."

Everything else: Unmemorable.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 7, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> "Otters: Either gay, Surfer Dudes,  or both. The former is probably due to overlap with the GLBT community,  in which "otter" is slang for a scrawny gay man with facial hair." - From TV Tropes


 
 This.

That and they're usually laid back.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 7, 2010)

6'1", slender snowboarder with a *_mumblesincoherently_* fetish

*EDIT* I suppose I *kinda* fit the stereotype, actually.
Also, ottermods: fuck yeah. Typically known as the best damn mods/people in existenc-FEESH


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> 6'1", slender snowboarder with a *_mumblesincoherently_* fetish
> 
> DEFYING THE STEREOTYPE because I'm FUCKIN' AWESOME
> Also, ottermods: fuck yeah. Typically known as the best damn mods/people in existenc-FEESH


 
FIRST AGAINST THE WALL COME THE REVOLUTION

And not in the kinky banging style. More in the banging with high-velocity bullets.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Whitenoise, I couldn't have said it better myself lol.
You forgot skunks though. 
98% of them have a skunk spray fetish. The 2% is me and McArson, we're normal and not gross.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Whitenoise, I couldn't have said it better myself lol.
> You forgot skunks though.
> 98% of them have a skunk spray fetish. The 2% is me and McArson, we're normal and not gross.



Fixed. 

Also what's all this about you and McArson? Last time I checked both of your characters were faggy dog things :V .


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> The 2% is me and McArson, we're normal and not gross.


 
...

I don't know how to tell you this but...

well...

AWWKWAAARRD


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Also what's all this about you and McArson? Last time I checked both of your characters were faggy dog things :V .


She's the only other person with a skunk character [that I know] that isn't into skunk spray.



Smelge said:


> ...
> 
> I don't know how to tell you this but...
> 
> ...


_*HEY.*_
_RUDE._


----------



## Riley (Sep 7, 2010)

anyone who listed gay said:
			
		

> gay



I'm pretty sure there are a few otters around here that aren't gay, myself included.  

Obligatory FEESH.


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Waterproof


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> I'm pretty sure there are a few otters around here that aren't gay, myself included.
> 
> Obligatory FEESH.


 
You are just lying to yourself.


----------



## Riley (Sep 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You are just lying to yourself.



Aww, you caught me.  I don't actually like or have had that many kinds of fish outside of tuna and salmon.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> Aww, you caught me.  I don't actually like or have had that many kinds of fish outside of tuna and salmon.


 Well you're a straight male so... yeah, you do like fish that isn't tuna/salmon. C:


----------



## Riley (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Well you're a straight male so... yeah, you do like fish that isn't tuna/salmon. C:


 


Riley said:


> or have had



:V


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Love cold showers?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> :V


 
Wow the joke went right over your damn head.
It was a pussy-eating joke.


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Riley (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Wow the joke went right over your damn head.
> It was a pussy-eating joke.


 
And my response went right over yours.
It was a virgin joke.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

Otters?
All admins on FAF have otter fursonas that believe will come to life someday and will live with them until they die
Well, the admins will die earlier than most of the users, after all, considering that they pretty much already have their life set and clean.
So stereotype I made up is dead, no otters.

Also, otters have the body color of shit. All of them.

If they existed in the phillipines, they'd also be dinner.
we we we we we we


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> the admins will die


 
It's like you are in my mind.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> u dragging up a three year old meme in hopes you'll look cool?
> 
> Oui. You are.


 MEMETIC FAIL
"U mad" is not a meme but a catchphrase~~~~~!!!!!!!
Also, it's successful.
If you argue with a troll, it means they win.
The more you hate it, the stronger it gets.




Whitenoise said:


> Horses: Tiny penis.
> 
> Dragons: Pompous spergy manchildren, retarded both socially and mentally, fat as fuck, unemployed, living with parents, no concept of personal hygiene, virgin, absolutely no exceptions.
> 
> ...


The only horse fursonas I have ever seen had ABSOLUTELY HUGE DICKS ON THEIR FURSONAS
Though, I believe you that in real life they have almost no harder dick.

Dragons? I have to agree. I didn't see many dragons lately, but I am sure that when they see this they will butthurt.

Birds poop without knowing, have small brain, have no dick, and eat worms. I don't want to imagine the people with bird fursonas on themselves.
Also, pigeons are living on bread pieces old men give them. through sex.

Am I unmermorable?



Smelge said:


> It's like you are in my mind.


 
Somebody eternal, better, and of course mor jewish will replace them eventually.

I always thought we had similliar minds - maybe it's real.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Otters: they like feesh.


 
... and dick.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> ... and dick.


 
Nylak's a lesbian :1


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Nylak's a lesbian :1


 
Plastic dick.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Nylak's a lesbian :1


 
I didn't know
And I don't dare using slang words for lesbians now.
fizzbitches


Xenke said:


> Plastic dick.


 
best response ever


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Plastic dick.


 
You win this time.


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Plastic dick.



One face or two face ?


----------



## Redregon (Sep 7, 2010)

hey now, don't forget scissoring!


----------



## Don (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Plastic dick.


 
Epic response is epic.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> FIRST AGAINST THE WALL COME THE REVOLUTION
> 
> And not in the kinky banging style. More in the banging with high-velocity bullets.


 
You called? 

Otter....from the Latin for "armed to the teeth."

Feesh anyone?

Nylak, Xaerun, Irreverent, Summercat...hmm.  JameB might be on to something.  Maybe we should feed him to the feeshies. :twisted:


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> You forgot skunks though.
> 98% of them have a skunk spray fetish. The 2% is me and McArson, we're normal and not gross.


Fuck. >_>

Is that fetish really that common though?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> I'm pretty sure there are a few otters around here that aren't gay, myself included.
> 
> Obligatory FEESH.


 
Oh how few there  are.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> You called?
> 
> Otter....from the Latin for "armed to the teeth."
> 
> ...


 Armed to the teeth?

I thought otters like you use rifles to actually injure things.


----------



## Romanpower (Sep 7, 2010)

Otter are fun, Outgoing, squeaky.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Armed to the teeth?



"Armed to the teeth" is a North American colloquialism for carrying a full tactical load out.  Rifle, pistol, knife, spare mags, grenades (illumination, WP and fragmentation etc).  You can never have enough spare mags and grenades.  Well....maybe when you are swimming. 



> I thought otters like you use rifles to actually injure things.


 
Just for score.  For everything else, there's MasterCard Bannhammer! 

Otters...self-powered tactical squeaky-toys!


----------



## Redregon (Sep 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Otters...self-powered tactical squeaky-toys!


 
ooh, toys?

*swats Irreverent around a bit before gnawing on him.*

well, you DID open the door to that one. XD


----------



## Riley (Sep 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> "Armed to the teeth" is a North American colloquialism for carrying a full tactical load out.  Rifle, pistol, knife, spare mags, grenades (illumination, WP and fragmentation etc).  You can never have enough spare mags and grenades.  Well....maybe when you are swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seriously, my house has enough medieval weaponry to fight off at least a dozen orcs zombies annoying miscreants.  2 longbows with plenty of arrows, a handful of shortswords and daggers, and some good wooden and steel shields.  The blades are all handmade so there's no questioning their quality, shields are shields; kind of hard to mess up a large surface used to absorb attacks.

It was a fun childhood.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Armed to the teeth?
> 
> I thought otters like you use rifles to actually injure things.



It's a saying, basically it means you're carrying so many guns, weapons, ammunition, ect...that you have filled any available carrying place, and you use your teeth to hold something...or that all places up to the neck are covered.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> "Armed to the teeth" is a North American colloquialism for carrying a full tactical load out.  Rifle, pistol, knife, spare mags, grenades (illumination, WP and fragmentation etc).  You can never have enough spare mags and grenades.  Well....maybe when you are swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guessed that, but who wants war, only violent americans. Why not peace?!
Nah just kidding. You can never have enough neutron suitcase bombs, unless you go to airport.

Things = targets. When there is a hole in them, don't you think they sense the pain?
Also, I heard bullets are not that pricy. Or what I heard was about practice bullets.
I know a pistol sharpshooter(Seems harder than actual steady rifle), that had bullets for very low price.

MasterCard's deals damage only to the one that weilds it. You don't want to know how they steal your money, slowly, one dollar every second third friday.
B&hammers deal no damage against memetic persons, but I know enough things that can make people do things I won't mention in this post.

If you compare yourself to an otter the self powered tactical squeaky toy, I don't want to know what is next.

I read about the laws of automatic rifle holding in some countries, while browsing some top secret stuff that was in wikipedia.
It's not reliable, but it said that semi automatic firearms are legal with certain identifications.
So, which semi automatic rifle do you shoot with the most?
I'd always go classic and choose M14 for violent, popular, accurate shooters, but they contain low ammo in each magazine, as far as I know ranging from 6 - 10.
There are no semi automatic rifles or sniper rifles from my country, so I don't really know anything about them - I only read about what we have to be proud of.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Wolf: Filthy, usually fat but may be scrawny, internet tough guy, total pussy IRL, jailhouse gay, HIV positive.
> 
> Fox: Filthy, usually scrawny but may be fat, unbearably obnoxious internet gutterslut, hideous and unlovable IRL, HIV positive.
> 
> ...



My version is:

Wolf: Too young to be in the fandom, act immaturely.

Fox: Immature, weird, gay.

Bears:  Fat, half gay, annoying.

Horses: Always tall, yet scrawny, and always have terrible fursuits

Cats: Usually females or IRL femboys, mostly goth.

Hyenas: The urban furs. Into Fisk's horrid shitpump of a comic

Weasels: Short, filthy trolls.

Dragons:  Holier than thou otherkin who always believe they are the superior species.

Birds: All try to live in the shadow of the mighty 2Gryphon. Others think that non-avian yiff is disgusting.

Snakes: Those guys that try so damn hard to be cool? They try the Silent Bob look but fail - horribly.

Skunks: Mostly girls who don't realize that the real skunk is a stinking rodent that gets pissed at everything.

Otters: Usually funloving, easy-going, and social, but fails at real life because an otter cannot function in today's society.

Everything else: Trying too hard to be different.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Skunks: ...the real skunk is a stinking rodent that gets pissed at everything.


That's a horribly inaccurate depiction of a skunk. Skunks are by nature inclined to flee from any confrontation. They don't "get pissed at everything;" they're better characterized as being scared of everything. Spraying is always a last resort because a) they don't have an infinite supply and b) they despise the smell of their own spray as much as anything else (they frequently do not return to sites on which they've sprayed).

Educate yourself. :V


----------



## Alstor (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Otters: they like feesh.


 And klam.



Smelge said:


> Stupid otters need to be hunted down and exterminated. Nothing good has ever come from them :\/


 >:I

On OP, I would say that otters can either be surfer chill or hyper as fuckkkkkkkkkk.

And for the otter mods: is there bottles feesh champagne at the parties?
This is an important question.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 7, 2010)

I have it in my head that otters are Canadian.


----------



## Riley (Sep 7, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I have it in my head that otters are Canadian.



I am not, nor have I ever been, a Canadian.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> I am not, nor have I ever been, a Canadian.


That is why it's a stereotype and not a fact.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Wolf: Too young to be in the fandom, act immaturely.
> 
> Cats: Usually females or IRL femboys, mostly goth.


 
I am none of these things. >:I

STOP TROLLING SPECIFICALLY ME, FURSECUTION!

(maybe I'm a little immature, but I think of it as being 'childish')


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Wolf: Too young to be in the fandom, act immaturely.


 
Hey. >:C


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 7, 2010)

Alstor said:


> And for the otter mods: is there bottles feesh champagne at the parties?
> This is an important question.


 
Nope.  Its all frilly rum drinks and tequila slammers in the staff lounge.  The party only starts when we chase the scalies out of the hot tub.  



lupinealchemist said:


> I have it in my head that otters are Canadian.



Only the cool ones.


----------



## Icky (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh shit, is that some bird-hating I see?



CynicalCirno said:


> Birds poop without knowing,


If wolves and other animals flew, they would shit on stuff too. 



CynicalCirno said:


> have small brain,


Corvids, bro.



CynicalCirno said:


> have no dick,


Why would I need a dick on a fictional internet character.



CynicalCirno said:


> and eat worms.


Extremely inaccurate, most people with avian 'sonas don't have species that eat worms and bugs.

Oh, and fuck pigeons.

EDIT: 


Commiecomrade said:


> Birds: All try to live in the shadow of the mighty 2Gryphon. Others think that non-avian yiff is disgusting.


Lol, "mighty" 2Gryphon. He's really not that entertaining, and I haven't seen anyone who worships him as you say. 

And all yiff is a turn-off to me :l

Work on your insults a bit next time, m'kay?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 8, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Fuck. >_>
> 
> Is that fetish really that common though?


 
Extremely common.
Go to FA and search skunk and tell me what you see.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Nope.  Its all frilly rum drinks and tequila slammers in the staff lounge.  The party only starts when we chase the scalies out of the hot tub.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the cool ones.


 Being Australian is like being Canadian without the ridiculousness that comes with the French language.
Oh, and Australia is like Canada, just... _manly_.
BT


----------



## Barak (Sep 8, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Being Australian is like being Canadian without the ridiculousness that comes with the French language.
> Oh, and Australia is like Canada, just... _manly_.
> BT



I'm a french canadian and i'm SO offended *sarcasm*


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 8, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Extremely common.
> Go to FA and search skunk and tell me what you see.


For some reason I had always assumed it was more of a minority... probably because I was told as much by a couple people.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 8, 2010)

You know, I actually think female otters would make the best lesbian lovers.

Why? That huge tail of theirs, of course! What humans call "rug-munchers" are also "tail-humpers in the furry world.

Furry lesbians are really fortunate. They've got a dildo built right into their ass!

By the way, are there any panther stereotypes that I'm not aware of?


----------



## darkartist (Jul 13, 2012)

Ive heard people say were the porn stars of the fandom... not to be confused with foxes, who are the sluts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2012)

...was not aware these hilariously inconsistant 'stereotypes' existed. x3 

Adding to the 'armed to the teeth' discussion, correct me if I am wrong, but the ancient greeks [or romans] believed otters would kill crocodiles by crawling inside their mouths and eating their endtrails.

Any stereotype I can think for otters is pretty much 'enjoys swimming or fishing activities,', though a substantial number probably do not.


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys, this thread is almost two years old. Let it rest in peace


----------

